# I need beta readers



## iceman82 (Jan 29, 2017)

I am nearly finished with the first draft of my book and am looking for some volunteer beta readers. No rush for turnaround, the book isn't to big, about 30k words. 
The title is
The Kitchen Survival Guide, and will include stories of my personal career and tips and tricks on how to survive the professional kitchen. 

Leave a message here if you would be interested in beta reading the manuscript when it is finished ( near the end of the month ).

Thank you


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

I would love to give it a good read and provide constructive feed back. Digital form or paper and ink? I’m open to either.


----------



## iceman82 (Jan 29, 2017)

It will be in digital form, I will post here again and can send you the manuscript as soon as it is ready


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

iceman82 said:


> It will be in digital form, I will post here again and can send you the manuscript as soon as it is ready


Fantastic, looking forward to a good read.


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi iceman,

I would love to see what you wrote! I'll gladly provide a private critique...

Don't make your life suffer though, just because we want it now. NOW! LOL...

Family and work are more important than the writing thing. IMO

Take care!


----------



## h0tb0x (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello Iceman,

I would like to be a beta reader as well and see and give a thought about what you wrote. Thanks a lot


----------



## iceman82 (Jan 29, 2017)

sgmchef said:


> Hi iceman,
> 
> I would love to see what you wrote! I'll gladly provide a private critique...
> 
> ...


Thank you, yes, family is always more important. Don't worry, I have been writing for about a year, while working and loving the family, so not very much and not very often lol

Getting to the point that it needs to be edited , but first I need some volunteering beta reading - nothing super crazy, just read it and tell me what you think. Then maybe some tweaks and off to the editor , or I am going to just delete it if the response is not good lol! No pressure!!!

Thanks folks, I will private message you with in a month with a link to the pdf .


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi iceman82,

Everyone has their own unique views on cooking. Even if you don't get overwhelming support here, at least your family and relatives will have a permanent record of your passion! Especially since you have included some stories from experience.

I've only given thought to creating a similar document. Part story, part useful info. Maybe reading yours will provide the motivation to start one of my own. 

Take care!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I will read it.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Who are you callin' a _Beta_ you cuc...oops, wrong forum.:lol::evil::rofl:

Seriously though I'd love to check it out.


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am in.


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

Please do send this way.


----------



## iceman82 (Jan 29, 2017)

Here it is, a little bigger than I anticipated.
Spelling is still needed, but the only thing I am asking from you all ( AND I am VERY VERY GRATEFUL , THANK YOU ALL for your time, it is _greatly_ appreciated ) is to read the manuscript and then write back here 
1) How did it make you feel?
2) What was it like to read? Hard, easy, boring?
3) Would you recommend it?

Just looking for first impressions here, not details ( spelling, grammar etc,... ) and _*PLEASE*_ be absolutely honest, I am not going to be hurt by honesty.

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR TIME!


----------



## harrisonh (Jan 20, 2013)

good luck on your project.


----------



## ChefNV (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi, I know I am late but would love to have the chance to read your book! Thank you anyway.


----------



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

I am down to take a gander


----------



## Jin (Jan 6, 2018)

count me in aswell.,


----------

